# Religion and Pness ;)



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I love using the "word" Pness. 
Do you think Js are generally more religious because religion is a structure?
Do you think Ps are generally more religious because of their lack of structure?
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I read somewhere that the most religious type is isfj or something but I am not sure how to back that up.

Well it probably depends on the person and the reasons or motivations behind their faith. The thing with structure is, yes, P's have less of it but we also seek less of it. J's have more of it because they seek more of it. So religion seems like it might be more attractive to those who seek structure and definite answers, aka J people. I think most religious people I know are J's, but there are certainly exceptions.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I've met quite a few religious people from both sides.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll see your P'ness and raise you my A'ness.

Wait...


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

Most religious types are xSxJ. Reason being that they like traditions, order, structure and, generally speaking, not having to think for themselves as much, preferring others to set the rules for them. (Sorry.. It's just true in my experience.) I would say an xNxJ is probably more likely than xxxP too, although generally they are still much less religious than SJ. I think "P" types, especially FP types, are more likely to be "spiritual" but not religious. I think NTs of any kind are probably the least religious. One could argue that of the two xNTPs are slightly more likely to be a bit "spiritual" (though the Js have Ni) and the xNTJs are slightly more likely to just stick with religion for sake of the structure and routine. I did however read somewhere once that xNTJs are more likely to be atheists and xNTPs are more likely to be agnostic. That makes sense, as the xNTJ is more likely to be comfortable with the declaration "there is no god" while the xNTP is more likely to be comfortable with the statement "there may or may not be a god," seeing as we like to keep our options open and consider all possibilities no matter how small. I think xSTPs might just not even think about it or care very much at all. I know my ISTP Grandfather is about as indifferent to religion as possible. He literally does not have an opinion either way and does not think about or discuss it at all. He's not an atheist, he's not religious. He's just an ISTP who likes doing whatever he damn well pleases.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am an ENFP Christian and I am friends with multiple xNFP Christians. I know a few xNTP Christians as well. It's definitely possible but I guess the idea that xNxPs aren't likely to be religious is probably true.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Interesting when the poll contradicts what you all are saying though the pool is small.


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> Interesting when the poll contradicts what you all are saying though the pool is small.


The poll doesn't take into account the functions or the other letters, though I get that you're trying to keep it simple. Plus more Ps have voted.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

I get the general feeling that Js are more likely to be religious and Ps are more likely to be spiritual. As for who is more likely to not be religious/spiritual at all, I haven't found any correlation. It's possible FJs are more likely to be religious if they're brought up in a religious household because of their Fe. I live with an ISFJ atheist, but as far as I've gathered, her parents weren't very religious, and so she didn't grow up learning values from a church. Myself, I'm a pantheist INFP. I voted for not religious.


----------



## NullPointer (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, so far they're indistinguishable.

Uhh, weirdly there are 33 votes but supposedly only 30 voters (so far). Are multiple selections allowed, and if so, why?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

NullPointer said:


> Well, so far they're indistinguishable.
> 
> Uhh, weirdly there are 33 votes but supposedly only 30 voters (so far). Are multiply selections allowed, and if so, why?


Yes multiple selections are allowed for those with equal or close to equal J and P traits.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Not a lot of religious people on PerC, it seems.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Ugh gross. Look at that ugly typo I made!  I can't edit it either.


----------



## NullPointer (Aug 10, 2013)

Haha, don't worry. I managed to type "multiply selections", so I can empathise.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Right now the results say 25% of Js are religious whereas over 50% of Ps are religious!


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> Right now the results say 25% of Js are religious whereas over 50% of Ps are religious!


And yet only 15 Js have voted, while 36 Ps have voted. When one sample is more than twice as big as the other, you can hardly expect the results to be scientific. Then there is the fact that this forum hardly represents all people very well - most of us are fairly young (teens-mid 20's), and young people of any type are less likely to be religious, especially nowadays. Moreover, the definition of "religion" is not specified. Some people might consider "religion" to be just a "spiritual" belief in a deity or afterlife, but with no real structure. Others would only consider it to be an organized religion like Christianity, Islam, etc.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I try not to be too anal about my P'ness.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP. It's hard to say what I am, so generally agnostic I suppose, I ticked both boxes though XD


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

Religious does not necessarily mean affiliated to one of the official recognized religions


----------



## fillet (Jun 12, 2010)

I am J. I have my own morals and do not need religion to know what is right and wrong.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Yo whatup wit dis religin? I no warship nobodyz cept fo me. Cuz u no y, Imma Liv 4 eva, dis one









n Imma liv it to da foolest ya hard mi!!!


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I cannot stand the constraints of religion or being asked NOT to question or think. Throw in some hypocracy and narrow minded prejudgement and religion is simply not for me at all. 

I am a 49 year old ENFP.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

Is the general conceit that P's are less religious because they are less decisive? Whatever it is, I doubt this poll represents a large enough sample to tell us much.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Uncouth Angel said:


> Is the general conceit that P's are less religious because they are less decisive? Whatever it is, I doubt this poll represents a large enough sample to tell us much.


I wasn't looking for an answer, just people's opinions/thoughts. I thought the poll would be a neat addition.


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

It's funny how many people claim they aren't religious but then say they are Christian. :dry:


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

Kristindork said:


> It's funny how many people claim they aren't religious but then say they are Christian. :dry:


No no no. See they aren't religious. They just have a "relationship" with Jesus Christ... And anyone who doesn't also have a relationship with Jesus is going to hell.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Taoism ftw, but I'm not religious. 

BTW, does anyone here film documentaries for real? I have a stupendous idea, so lettuce talk, yes?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Wouldn't it be pretty easy to film a documentary...?
@Philosophaser Song Boy


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

@Stelliferous

I suppose so, but I'd rather be in the documentary than film it. I could care less about that stuff, plus, others who are more attuned to filming will appreciate such a project.


----------



## Indigo Manta (Jul 27, 2013)

Let me muddy the waters by introducing the "formal vs. informal" and "religious vs. spiritual" dichotomies.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

I truly hate to be the one to drag order into this party, but it seems there is a key flaw with this.
While I understand this is trying to survey where one general group (The Ps and the Js) are more religious or non-religious, and which one more so than the other, this throws variables out the window.
By variables, I mean that if I walked into an MIT classroom and had every every student sorted into religious Ps, non-religious Ps, religious Js, and non-religious Js, would this provide an accurate answer as to which group is more religious? Not even close.
If the majority of the Js are INTJs, and the majority of the Ps and INFPs, the Js might end up more non-religious.
On the other side, if SJs dominate the J side, and TPs dominate the P side, the Ps are much more likely to show non-religious dominance in the polls.

All of this is simply to say, it's more useful to divide by type, and piece together the result.

Of course, I'm not entirely sure what the point of this is.
NTPs tend to be more atheistic/agnostic than not, ENFPs are fairly divided, SJs tend to be more religious, but not always, and NTJs are somewhat divided, though I would assume Gen Y and Gen Z NTJs are probably more atheistic than not.


Well.. That was fun.
I'm going to consume some genetically modified frosted mini wheats now.
Hope I don't grow a second bellybutton.


P.S. Yes, I'm still a little sleepy.
P.P.S. The whole MIT thing was primarily to point out that certain places are more likely to have concentrations of certain types.
I.E. NTs are probably more common at MIT than most other places, by quite a bit I'd imagine.


----------



## Art Deco Duckling (May 24, 2012)

I ticked the 'religious' box, although I prefer not to use that term, even though I believe in God and follow the bible...


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l very, very rarely make a generalization based on J or P.

l'm not saying that meaning, ''Generalizations are bad, mkay?''. l'm saying it meaning l think it might be the lest useful dichotomy to successfully infer a solid conclusion from.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Undoubtedly said:


> I truly hate to be the one to drag order into this party, but it seems there is a key flaw with this.
> While I understand this is trying to survey where one general group (The Ps and the Js) are more religious or non-religious, and which one more so than the other, this throws variables out the window.
> By variables, I mean that if I walked into an MIT classroom and had every every student sorted into religious Ps, non-religious Ps, religious Js, and non-religious Js, would this provide an accurate answer as to which group is more religious? Not even close.
> If the majority of the Js are INTJs, and the majority of the Ps and INFPs, the Js might end up more non-religious.
> ...


The poll is useless, I know. I just threw it in there because people love voting. It got like 80 votes in it I think. The point of this thread is to start a discussion about whether or not people believe Js or Ps are more religious. I'm not looking for an answer, I'm looking for a discussion.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Stelliferous said:


> I love using the "word" Pness.


I see what you did there! :wink:

Anyway, I'm a J type and not religious.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l very, very rarely make a generalization based on J or P.
> 
> l'm not saying that meaning, ''Generalizations are bad, mkay?''. l'm saying it meaning l think it might be the lest useful dichotomy to successfully infer a solid conclusion from.


Yes I thought the same thing, the least useful dichotomy. I was trying to think of some sort of P/J preference. This is why I came up with the question because maybe it does have a use to show faith.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

People's initial reaction is that Js are more religious because they like order. But what if everybody needs a certain amount of order, and Js tend to get it elsewhere? Are then Ps more often religious - to put their faith _somewhere?_


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> I love using the "word" Pness.
> Do you think Js are generally more religious because religion is a structure?
> Do you think Ps are generally more religious because of their lack of structure?
> What are your thoughts?


You'd better try this research with s/n and f/t options.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Agnostic ISTP is Agnostic

why bother claiming to know something when you don't, or claim something which you cannot provide evidince for? That is essentially my stance in regards to belief systems.


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

I doubt that religion has anything to do with the J-P preference. It depends entirely on the kind of environment you were raised in and the experiences you've had.


----------

